# The Florentine Coffee Scene



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Rather than spam the forum with individual reviews, I'll add each review to this thread.

Firstly, the Riviore. Situated in the Piazza della Singore it is a beautiful place to eat. The food is tremendous, and relatively cheap. The coffee, so far, is without peer. The espresso is an intense affair. Full bodied, with a medium acidity, it has a chocolate aroma, with an intense chocolate and nut taste. The aftertaste in itself is enjoyable. I could still taste chocolate at the back of my throat for a half hour to forty five minutes after the espresso was gone. Tonight I tried a ristretto and enjoyed it so much I had another. It is essentially a more intense version of the espresso, and is wonderfully balanced. My dad had the Caffe Ceretto, espresso with Grappa, and loved it. The cappuccino as well is a wonderfully balanced coffee, with true microfoam, a perfect espresso base, and a sweet, light milk. Please, if you visit Florence, visit this cafe.

Secondly, the Gilli, in the Piazza della Republica. The food and service is truely top notch. The espresso doesn't quite live up to the food, but is still lovely. Next to the Rivoire it was a little bland, due to it's relativly high acidity and medium body. In a cooler climate this would be perfect, however in the warmer climate heavier bodied coffees really come into their own.

All in all, you won't find the complex, fruity blends that some western cafes have moved towards, but th coffee in these two cafes more than holds it's own, partially to the ability of the baristi, the machines and grinders used, and is in no small part down to the sheer atmosphere of the place. You are drinking espresso in Italy. Even the Cafe Europa can't come close to that.

Will come back with more reviews soon,

Cheers,

Seamus.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you back yet Seamus? or are you still in coffee heaven?


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm back now, tragically. Off to Scotland for a week, so the few reviews I have to write up will have to wait


----------

